# Military and the PE???



## engineergurl (May 3, 2008)

I'm curious on the opinion of everyone on this... I'm a military spouse :unitedstates: , which equates to living anywhere no more then three years or so. If I've lived in the state before, have gained the experience that would have qulaified me to take an exam in that state, but we are now stationed somewhere else.... what do I do?

We are moving 6 months prior to me being able to sit for an exam in my CURRENT state, I qualify in ANOTHER state that I've previously resided in (where a parent resides now), and the state that we are moving to in 5 WEEKS, I wouldn't be able to take the exam for another 2 years (I think anyway, since their regulations seem pretty vague to me... but alas it is about the time we will probably be moving again anyway).

Am I hopeless and will I never get a PE? Is it ethical to use my parents address and take my FE exam where my parent is? Have I posted this in the wrong place? I am just really interested in the opinions of the people that I might one day work with... because, hey, I don't know where we are going next, since we don't seem to be ever returning to where we have come from...

(And yes, part of my is playing devils adcovate just to see why there doesn't seem to be a standard across the United States and your opinions on that as well)


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 3, 2008)

Most states will allow you to use experience gained in another state. I would contact the board in the state that you are moving to, and make sure.


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Most states will allow you to use experience gained in another state. I would contact the board in the state that you are moving to, and make sure.


That two years is actually in addition to what I've gained in the other states.... I guess my problem is I keep moving to states with more requirements rather then less....


----------



## Dark Knight (May 3, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Most states will allow you to use experience gained in another state. I would contact the board in the state that you are moving to, and make sure.


TX's reply is very good. If I were you I would check also if there is some kind of waiver or consideration applicable to military personel and/or their spouses. I have no clue but if they are fighting for the liberty and to preserve our way of life there should be something to help them. :dunno:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (May 3, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> That two years is actually in addition to what I've gained in the other states.... I guess my problem is I keep moving to states with more requirements rather then less....


Just so I get this strait... the state that you're moving to requires 2 years more experience than the state you currently live in? Is that because your current state allows you to use experience gained prior to passing the FE and the new state doesn't?


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Just so I get this strait... the state that you're moving to requires 2 years more experience than the state you currently live in? Is that because your current state allows you to use experience gained prior to passing the FE and the new state doesn't?


Okay, I'm still a little unclear about the new states regs, the Army didn't let us know we were moving until a few weeks ago, and I've spent most of the time trying to secure a place to live, but basiclly, North Carolina takes into consideration a wide varity of educational background and allows you to combine it with experience, and Alabama doesn't, we will be on the Georgia border, but Georgia doesn't mention much about a combination of experiance and education either.... that's the issue.... right now I'm just trying to get to phase one and get my EIT but every time I seem to get near taking the test, I'm in a new state with more requirements. Although I have a BS degree, it's in a "related science field" and I only have a 2 year in engineering (but have been working in engineering for a while now).

I've got three degrees various environmental and engineering majors, two years in project management, and four years in engineering experience. As I've stated to a few people, I don't know where I stand!


----------



## Tark62 (May 3, 2008)

State boards have varying standards, but they typically practice "comity". This means that they will accept out-of-state education, experience, or examinations, as long as these out-of-state qualifications are consistent with in-state standards. For example, if State A requires EITs to get 3 years of PE-supervised work experience, then they should accept 3 years of experience from State B, as long as you worked under a PE that was licensed in State B.

It is perfectly legal and ethical to submit an EIT application to an out-of-state board, rather than to your home state board. Engineers are routinely licensed in multiple states, not just the one they reside in, so out-of-state applications are common. However, there are a couple of points to be aware of in this case:

(1) An out-of-state EIT certificate won't give you the legal right to the "EIT" title in your home state. If you want to use this title in your home state, you will have to indicate that it was granted by an out-of-state board.

(2) If you eventually apply for the PE in your home state, you will still have to meet all of your home state's requirements for education and experience. But your home state should accept an out-of-state FE exam result; all states use the same FE exam, and so "comity" applies.

Some states, such as NH and CA, are known for relaxed FE exam eligibility requirements. CA has a simple one-page form; if you self-certify that you have either 3 years of engineering education or 3 years of engineering experience, then you're in, with no further documentation required. NH supposedly has no eligibility reqts at all; any interested person can take the FE exam.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 3, 2008)

Engineergurl,

Would it be a big deal to just stay on course and take the exam in GA? When you move you'll have to make the trek back there and it may complicate things but atleast the PE will be yours once and for all.

Many people take exams in other states, so you wouldn't be the first to do this.

I hope this helps!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 3, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> If I've lived in the state before, have gained the experience that would have qulaified me to take an exam in that state, but we are now stationed somewhere else.... what do I do?


There is nothing stopping you from going back to that state to take the FE. As far as I know, states typically don't require experience to be within that state. For instance, since you said you're 6 months from being eligible to take the FE in NC, you can certainly apply to NC to take the FE in six months, even though you live in AL (assuming you gain 6 months more experience in AL). In fact, you might be able to have the test proctored in AL, so you don't even have to travel to NC to take the test.

As far as I'm aware, all states recognize the FE, regardless of where you took it, so it should be portable to wherever in the US you end up.

My best advice is to contact the state board(s) with detailed information on your situation. They often can be very helpful.

As a word of warning, depending on where you live at the time, the PE may be more complicated. For instance, as best as I can tell from the rules (and evidenced by the Board's meeting minutes that document denials of applications with BA degrees and 2-year technology degrees), you must have a BS in engineering to be a PE in Michigan. And without a MI license, you cannot practice here.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 3, 2008)

Here's a quick answer from someone who's been in your boat... or tank given you're tied to the Army. I'm Active Duty military and a registered PE in the State of Oregon.

You can apply to any State board you want. I don't know of any State that has any geographic restriction on where you gain your experience so long as you have the requisite references.

Register for whatever State is most convenient to you. I would do it in whatever State costs the least, has the least restrictive requirements, and is reasonably close to where you'll be living when the exam comes around.

I took the exam on Oregon for a few simple reasons... I was in California at the time and didn't want to deal with their extra exams. Oregon accepted applications until something like 8 January - much later than any other close states and I had been procrastinating a lot.

So... bottom line: I don't see why you're worried about what State you use to take the exam. Sure, you'll have to apply for comity after you've got your PE if it's in the wrong State. But for the FE is just doesn't matter - take it anywhere. When you apply for the PE if your FE is in another State you'll just have one more form to fill out because the State will need to verify your results with the other State.

Good luck and come back with any other questions!


----------



## Dleg (May 4, 2008)

^Good points. I would look for a state that doesn't have continuing education requirements (if there still are any), and get certified there. Then get an NCEES record, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2008)

I think you can always use whatever your "home state" is because in the military your still a full time resident in whatever your home state is, of course that may involve an airline flight back there to take the exam.

I remember when I was on active duty, I was from GA, so no matter where I moved I was still a ga resident, I recall one time I had my drivers license lapse because I couldn't get one in the state I was currently stationed in because I wasnt a "state resident" of that state (of course that was after the 2 hour wait in line)

once you take the exam and pass I would defin do the ncees license thing to cut down on the paperwork for each time you need to get a new license


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2008)

I think you can always use whatever your "home state" is because in the military your still a full time resident in whatever your home state is, of course that may involve an airline flight back there to take the exam.

I remember when I was on active duty, I was from GA, so no matter where I moved I was still a ga resident, I recall one time I had my drivers license lapse because I couldn't get one in the state I was currently stationed in because I wasnt a "state resident" of that state (of course that was after the 2 hour wait in line)

once you take the exam and pass I would defin do the ncees license thing to cut down on the paperwork for each time you need to get a new license


----------



## IlPadrino (May 5, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I think you can always use whatever your "home state" is because in the military your still a full time resident in whatever your home state is, of course that may involve an airline flight back there to take the exam.


State Residency is a "state of mind" meaning you can pick whatever State you want at any time you want. The only rub is that on occasion you can be asked to prove you are (or aren't) a resident of a particular state. For example, California automatically assumes if you're living in their state, if you're working in their state, or if you own property in their state... then you're a resident of their state. That can be a pain-in-the-ass when state income tax time comes around!

If you LES has your state of residency properly listed, you're in good shape. Or if you register to vote or have a drivers license from your state of residency you're in good shape. I'm a resident of Alaska - I vote from Alaska, my expired (but still valid with military ID!) drivers license is from Alaska, and... most importantly, I owe State income tax to Alaska - which is nothing because Alaska doesn't have an income tax!



Road Guy said:


> I remember when I was on active duty, I was from GA, so no matter where I moved I was still a ga resident, I recall one time I had my drivers license lapse because I couldn't get one in the state I was currently stationed in because I wasnt a "state resident" of that state (of course that was after the 2 hour wait in line)


I've never run across that problem... my wife has gotten a drivers license in every State we've lived in whenever her old license expired. It was just easier to get a new license that to travel back to the old state to renew.

Again, though... for me the bottom line to this discussion is this:

You can take the FE (or PE for that matter) in any state you want.


----------



## Freon (May 5, 2008)

I retired from the Corps last year. So I also went down this road. My advice is to pick a state and take the exam. Then worry about building your NCESS record and transfering your license.

Freon


----------



## engineergurl (May 5, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for all their advice/opinions on the matter. You all have been very helpful and have pointed out things that I didn't consider when I first started thinking about the situation. At this point in time, I guess the answer is pretty clear that I should keep reviewing and fill out the forms in Virginia since I can take the exam there already.

It's odd how when you are worried about something, that it might seem so simple to everyone else, but I guess the stress of deployments, moving and finding new jobs and homes and leaving/selling old ones might have clouded my vision.... I just love what I do so much that I want to make sure that I can keep on being able to.

PS- we are listing the current house next week, AND closing on the new one the same day, so wish me luck....


----------



## kevo_55 (May 5, 2008)

Hey, good luck!! :thumbs:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> It's odd how when you are worried about something, that it might seem so simple to everyone else, but I guess the stress of deployments, moving and finding new jobs and homes and leaving/selling old ones might have clouded my vision.... I just love what I do so much that I want to make sure that I can keep on being able to.


Just one of those things is enough to have you walking in a fog - combine all three and I think you don't have to make excuses to ANYONE! 



engineergurl said:


> PS- we are listing the current house next week, AND closing on the new one the same day, so wish me luck....


Good luck with the housing, your exam, and continuing to do what you love to do! lusone:

JR


----------



## ktulu (May 7, 2008)

engineergurl said:


> PS- we are listing the current house next week, AND closing on the new one the same day, so wish me luck....


Where are you moving to? I am over in Auburn, AL. I noticed that you said you were moving to the AL/GA line. That is Fort Benning territory.


----------

